# Fisheye Lens vs. Wide-Angle Lens + Photoshop?



## -=Rousseau=-

Which do you think works best & makes the most sense, buying a fisheye lens or sticking with a wide-angle lens and using effects in photoshop to try to get the same effect?


----------



## DonaldG

Hi Rousseau, 

Welcome to the Photographer's Corner :wave:

I have never used a fisheye. I'm not into that type of photography. However my thoughts would be:
* If you have Photoshop and can achieve the desired results, then save the cost of a fisheye and invest in a different type of lens. Maybe a tilt/shift or a macro lens.

If you have a range of lenses, then invest in other pieces of kit. Ideas:
Speedlight
Remote wireless camera release 
Solid tripod
Monopod
Pano head
Sensor cleaning kit (assuming you have a digital camera)
Single point camera strap (Google 'R Strap' - I have an RS5 and carry a 6.5Lb camera & lens kit all day with no stress)
Filters: UV & Circular Polariser.

If it is just the fisheye *effect* you are after, then follow the above. However a true fisheye will give the ultra wide angle shots in confined areas that would be impossible with a standard wide angle & Photoshop. 

You must question yourself on how often would you need the genuine fisheye versus a wide-angle or other kit?

What is your type of photography? You will be very welcome to post some of your photos here...

Edit: What kit do you run? I'm a Canon supporter :smile:


----------



## -=Rousseau=-

My camera right now is a Canon Rebel XT, but will likely be upgrading to a Canon D50 or D5 in May (graduation :4-cheers. I've got the UV & circular polarizer, as well as tripod etc Still putting together my 'kit' haha. 

Lenses: 18-55mm Canon kit lens, 70-300mm Quantaray telephoto, 50mm Canon F1.4 and 10-24mm Tamron wide angle. I feel comfortable with the 10-300mm range I have :1angel: (well, aside from a 55-70mm gap...) 

I mostly do landscape & abstract, some of motor vehicles. I particularly love using extra long exposures (15-30 seconds+) with a flash light to fill in or just in moonlight if it works out well. My 10mm wide angle has suited me well, I don't imagine needing something more extreme. I've attached a few examples using it. These are just the raw images, I plan on photoshopping them later to remove the floor & walls (so it's motorcycle on a black background rather than in a garage...).


----------



## DonaldG

Hi

Nice photos - shows a good eye for a set up. Well done.

You have a good choice of camera. I like Canon stuff.
I have a 20D 8.1Mp with the same stock lens as you together with a Canon 70~200 L...
I have recently bought a 5D Mkll fullframe. 21Mp with a 23~300 L (In my eyes, the ultimate in 'point & shoot' :grin

If you are comfortable with the range of lenses you have, coming back to your original post, I would certainly recommend going for Photoshop if you can. 

Long Exposures: I did some experiments recently using one of those keyring torches (with one LED) In a pitch black environment, I 'painted' the subject with exposures up to 175 seconds - I was well pleased with the results - Give it a try with the mo'bike...

Good to see you aboard the Photographer's Corner. :wave:

PD: Good luck with your Graduation in May


----------



## -=Rousseau=-

DonaldG said:


> Hi
> 
> Nice photos - shows a good eye for a set up. Well done.


Thanks! 



DonaldG said:


> I would certainly recommend going for Photoshop if you can.


I guess I have to make do with Paint Shop Pro while I save up, but I'm not so good at PSP yet so I figure I'll learn photo editing techniques while saving  



DonaldG said:


> Long Exposures: I did some experiments recently using one of those keyring torches (with one LED) In a pitch black environment, I 'painted' the subject with exposures up to 175 seconds - I was well pleased with the results - Give it a try with the mo'bike...


That was the main technique that I used in those photos, but I only have a maglite, which is bright enough that I can't illuminate just the bike. I'll have to try it with a smaller light when I can. Thanks! Perhaps I'll try a go with my car too, or other objects. 



DonaldG said:


> Good to see you aboard the Photographer's Corner. :wave:
> 
> PD: Good luck with your Graduation in May


Thanks!


----------

